# MH parking Disney-Paris



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

I have been on Disney-Paris last month and I don't understand the rate Price-Service, 20€ per day only for parking because the block-services it was avalaible only for driver's coach. If you need to drain the dirty water or the WC or to fill the clean water tank you should go to the coach parking.

I think that they should have better facilities, and that we should reclaim it....


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

The 20 euros charge is for 24 hrs; I think the day parking rate is 8, though I doubt they would allow a MH to pay this, as they would assume you'd do a quick right and hide among the other vans.

I guess it is expensive for an aire but I took the view it was a lot cheaper than staying at one of the Disney hotels and just as convenient.

It is quite in order to use the coach drivers block for showering and toilet facilities.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We stayed there last week 20 euros per 24 hour used coach driver facilities for showers,but we thought services would be sparse
so we brimmed fresh water tank,emptied sog and FULLY charged
leisure batteries beforehand.


phil


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

An update on this. I've just sen on another Forum :roll: that the Disney Car Park is now closed for overnighting :twisted:


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Telbell are you sure of this,as I understand it they will not allow caravans to overnight there. I can't see that "Uncle Walt" would want to miss out on 20 euro per night x about 100 m/h = 2000 euro.
gary


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I thought so too but have a look at www.outandaboutlive.co.uk and click on Forums under m/homes. There's ben some recent posts


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all im sorry but its true i was going to go in october with my new mh but i heard similar that no more 24hr mh so i phoned disney direct and they told me this is so. didnt give a reason but he did give me 5 tel numbers to ring for overnight staying with my mh. this is a real blow as this was to be my 1st major trip with my family and as ive never been b4 its a little dournting as what to do. cheers and sorry ps im new to mh so hello all


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Millepeed-can you pass those tel numbers on? (or links/site details?) I'm sure there are MHF members who would appreciate that


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Gutted if this is true it was a great place with Great facilities, we had bought an annual pass last october which gives free parking and use of the 'Aire' when we used it last month there was no mention of the 'aire' closing, I will e-mail mickey and find out - watch this space.....


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

Millepeed-can you pass those tel numbers on? (or links/site details?) I'm sure there are MHF members who would appreciate that 

hi yes the numbers he gave me are
all start with 000033
164074111
160260431
160234897
164042180
160054232

and disneyland paris i phoned is 08705030303
to make shure i phoned them again it was mh as well as caravans and it is both. but he couldnt explain why????
the numbers above are for campsites near and around disney


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Millepeed-mo doubt a bit of "googling" would trace them too. (and Campsite Database Searching? :wink: )


----------



## AndyCI (Jan 31, 2006)

*disneyland paris*

We went 5th Sept early evening and were told couldn't stay overnight as new rule of no overnight parking came into force 1st Sept this year.
Thus we had to go and find a campsite.

Returned early the following morning and noticed about 10 vans parked up near the entrance. So will do this in future although no access to showers toilets etc.

On paying for parking for the day in the usual motorhome area we were told we had to leave by midnight,

We left about 9 pm, still lots of vans there, wouldn't be suprised if some stopped overnight even though not meant to.

Stayed at Disney last year for 3 nights and had no problem.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Shame about Disney*

I am surprised Disney has taken this action as it was a definite attraction. We did Futuroscope this year and planned to do Disney either late this year or early next and spend some money with them.

I guess we should all write/email to the Disneyland Paris Board and express our disappointment with this action.

Ed


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree Ed-I'd support battering them with EMails in protest. Anyone any contacts with "foreign" forums who could do the same? No good asking Caravan Club to be involved as they are against camping on "none-proper sites" I believe


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree-we should protest. Does anyone know a suitable email address for complaint?


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Having used this facility three times last year on our annual passes I am really disappointed and surprised as this part of the parking zone doesn't seem to be required for anything else as neither the coach park nor car park were overflowing.

Wonder if the hotel occupancy is down :roll:


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Disney Email*

Well I felt I had to write and have sent an email to:

[email protected]

I hope the email hits the spot and expresses my disappointment that they have stopped allowing overnight parking. I'll let you know IF I get a response.

Ed


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks ED. I await details of response with interest. I'd be happy to send an EMail to that address too depending on response you getr.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Disney Parking*

Hi all.
Following all of your comments I have contacted Disney as we are due to go over during the October break and are booked in for two over night stays. I have this afternoon received an e-mail from their Special Needs Department stating that yes we are allowed to stay over night in their Guests car park. (No electric but toilet and shower facilities)
This could just be for Disabled Guests.
If in doubt do as we have done and e-mail them.

LittleKath, Keith and Farhan


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Disney*

Hope this helps.

I e-mailed them this morning and got a quick reply.
The adress that I used is [email protected].

Below is the reply I got.

Dear Miss Holmes,

I can confirm that you can spend the night at the guest parking. The prices changed: 13€ each day and if you stay the night, you will pay for that the morning after.

Kind regards

Sabrina, Marie, Marie-line
"Special Needs" Department
DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS

LittleKath00


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*No reply yet*

Disappointingly we have yet to recieve a response from the normal Guest email box.....

I will give them another couple of days and then chase

Ed


----------

